# Golden Tan/Sable colour development



## Erin1

I'm wondering if anyone has the process from puppies to adult of a golden/tan German shepherd. 

Meesha has the black nose however she is a lovely golden colour with specks of black peeking through down her back. 

I would love to know how her colour may develop over time!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Be great if you could post a photo, that way someone could think 'my puppy looked just like that!' and may be more inclined to post...


----------



## Brightelf

MaggieRoseLee, I can't paste the link, but Meesha's pics are in the picture section, I think.

Erin, I am pretty sure Meesha will not be that color when she is an adult. Grimm (the dog in my avatar) was about her color, a bit darker, as a puppy. He was "a roastbeef-colored puppy with mocha-colored paws."


----------



## Chris Wild

Looked at the photos, most sable pups look about like that at that age. She'll be much darker when she matures. Doesn't look like she'll be a dark sable, probably a light to medium sable, but she'll have a lot more black on her in a few months. She won't be that tan/golden color with the dark face for very long.


----------



## Erin1

I've re-posted her current photo so you don't have to go to a different area to compare! 

This is Meesha at 9 weeks. I figured she would get darker however if anyone has puppy - adult photos, I would love to see their transformation!!


----------



## HeidiW

You want to see piks Okay here yea go:
Bo at 11 weeks old








Bo at 6 Months old


----------



## lmkersnick

Our Pup Bailey at about 13 weeks (when we first got her) 









One Week Later: 









And at 6 months:


----------



## JKlatsky

Argos Week 9









Argos 1 year









Anka 9 weeks









Anka 1.5 years


----------



## mysablegsd




----------



## Barb E




----------

